# Bad Breathe help



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay my girl's breath is so not nice. Anyone have any easy to come by preferably easy on the pocket book remedies for icky breathe? 

Thanks!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> Okay my girl's breath is so not nice. Anyone have any easy to come by preferably easy on the pocket book remedies for icky breathe


Bad breath is caused by bacteria in the mouth, throat, or sometimes stomach. Most often it's the mouth. I had 2 Goldens with horrible breath. 2 days after switching them to raw it went away, never to return again. My Danes have never had bad breath.

The only other solution is to get rid of the bacteria in the mouth which is usually caused by left over kibble between gums and cheeks and between gums and teeth.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry not interested in RAW for a variety of reasons. She gets her teeth brushed and it just happened recently, when she was taking so much fish oil so I cut back and then completely dumped it for awhile and it has helped but hasn't eliminated. It isn't really a bacterial smell but more of a fish smell.

But thanks NOT INTERESTED IN RAW which I think I've mentioned in a few posts.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, I noticed that once I switched to raw and all my dogs were crunching through bones on a daily basis, it really helped clean their teeth and freshen their breath. I don't have to give them any extra bones, I've completely stopped brushing their teeth because I don't need to. It's worked better than anything else I've ever tried. Raw is like my one-stop shop for clean teeth, better poop, happier dogs, better coats, fresher breath, feeding, etc. 

I know you aren't interested in raw, but you asked what works for us, and we told you, there's no reason to get mad at us for being honest. Maybe someone else who has a bad breath dog who's open to the idea of raw might read this and it could help them. 

I can lie if you'd like? 

I feed my dogs Greenies and they've really helped get the extra junk off their teeth. Greenies Smart Biscuits also act like mouthwash, freshening the breath even more. Nutro makes tartar control biscuits that are supposed to further cut back on bad breath. I also buy some breath freshening stuff you can just pour directly into their water bowl, that helps as well. You can get it at PetsMart for about $13 for a big bottle. They also have some doggy breath mints you can buy (that's what I tried in the past, along with bones for chewing).

Like I said, none of that stuff worked nearly as well as raw, but at least I spent a lot of money and time on trying them. Good luck!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry if that sounded mean, it's just that you asked for help and then got really mad/mean about it when you got an honest response. 

We all know you aren't interested in raw. Maybe more bones to chew on will help your pup's breath? 

What are you doing for her now besides the brushing?


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks, but with her medical problems I do not feel she is a candidate for raw, not to mention it isn't something I am interested in for a variety of reasons. I'm not saying it doesn't work (although she gets raw bones occasionally and her teeth are clean) however it isn't for us, and for pete's sake I think RFD has a lot to offer but that's his "cure all" for everything and well as with anything I don't believe that one thing is the answer for everything, does it work for some? I'm sure it does, however no I don't believe it can work for all (as some can attest to on his forum no less), and it isn't something I'm interested in. She's almost 7 years old has eaten kibble her entire life and it JUST started (and I literally mean overnight) in the past few months. She was on extremely high doses of fish oil for her joint issues and so I cut back on that and actually stopped it for awhile as that was about the time it happened and like I said literally overnight, however stopping it has not solved the problem. 

I'm not getting peeved per se, I'm just tired of every single thread that raw has to be the answer to everything, it starts getting old after awhile. Especially when many have voiced that they aren't interested, for whatever reason, in feeding raw (myself included). However she DOES get raw bones a few times a month which hasn't done jack diddly squat.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Sorry if that sounded mean, it's just that you asked for help and then got really mad/mean about it when you got an honest response.
> 
> We all know you aren't interested in raw. Maybe more bones to chew on will help your pup's breath?
> 
> What are you doing for her now besides the brushing?


It wasn't directed at you, it was directed at RFD, drives me crazy that that seems to be his "cure all" for everything. I don't believe in a one size fits all for anything, but especially food. And I know I am not the only one to have voiced this "issue".

She gets her teeth brused and raw bones. She doesn't get many treats as she gets fat easily with no exercise, but she does get her teeth brushed (a few times a week and raw bones (a few times a month). According to my vet her teeth are very clean especially for her age and she doesn't feel it is stemming from her teeth but possibly her stomach. We're not sure if it's possibly her meds and/or supplements, we thought it was too much fish oil so I cut back and eventually omitted but it hasn't fixed the problem. It *may* be the Glucosamine/Chondroitin/MSM, I know it's made from fish cartlidge or something along those lines and she takes very high doses of it, but she needs it so that's not something I can change.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

What about the breath freshener stuff they sell that can be put in their water?


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> What about the breath freshener stuff they sell that can be put in their water?



Yeah I had bought that years ago with my first dog (well like 5 years ago not complete ancient history LoL) and I never really found it to work very well. Has it been improved in the last few years?

I've done some research and asked around as well and apparently parsley is used for bad breathe too. I've seen some sites that say just add a little to their food and others that say make a "tea" out of it by steeping a few sprigs in hot water and then they can either drink some of the water or you can put it in a spray bottle and spritz it into their mouth. Can also make parsley treats. May have to see if it actually works.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Neither of my dogs are on raw and their breath doesn't stink. If it's not something your dog is eating, could it be something in his stomach? Maybe there's something there that's causing his icky breath since it seemed to start so quickly. Just a thought =D


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Only thing in her stomach is meds and food. May possibly be her meds, had to up doses earlier in the year, but this has been going on for a few months now she's eaten different foods over that time, but like I said only thing in her stomach is meds and food.


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

I know Rann mentioned this in jest earlier, but what about Greenies? My pooches had some pretty bad breath and we used those. They helped a lot and weren't terrible expensive and can be found almost anywhere. But it sounds like the fish oil may still be lingering. Let us know if you find something that works!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

No she doesn't get into stuff, VERY mellow dog and doesn't get into stuff. Not to mention this has been going on for a good 6-8 months, so even IF she had gotten into something it wouldn't be continuing, but she's in the house 24/7 unless she runs out to potty and there's nothing in the house for her to get into.

I'll try the parsley and if that doesn't work I'll look into the ingredients on the Greenies. Thanks!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe you can do a detox thing for her?


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Maybe you can do a detox thing for her?



Waht do you mean detox?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> It wasn't directed at you, it was directed at RFD, drives me crazy that that seems to be his "cure all" for everything. I don't believe in a one size fits all for anything, but especially food. And I know I am not the only one to have voiced this "issue".


I have never claimed that a raw diet will cure everything but it will cure a lot of things and bad breath is one of them. You presented a problem and I gave you the solution and you can take it or not. I really don't care. Your dog has bacteria in its mouth or upper GI tract (most commonly mouth). Brushing teeth a few times a week is not fixing it. Neither is feeding a bone a couple of times a month. Nothing else you have tried has fixed it. A raw diet WILL. I don't really care what you feed your dog. I don't care if she has bad breath or not. You presented the problem I gave you the solution. I don't understand what you are all in a tizzy about.



> She gets her teeth brused and raw bones.


Brushing teeth and an occasional bone obviously won't do the trick. Remember you probably brush your own teeth twice a day and probably also use a mouth wash. It's really not practiclal to do all that with a dog. 

If you brushed your teeth a couple of times a week, I can guarantee you would have bad breath also. :smile: :smile:



> We're not sure if it's possibly her meds and/or supplements, we thought it was too much fish oil so I cut back and eventually omitted but it hasn't fixed the problem.


If it were meds and/or supplements causing the bad breath, it would get worse just after taking them and get better an hour or so later. I bet its not doing that.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> I have never claimed that a raw diet will cure everything but it will cure a lot of things and bad breath is one of them. You presented a problem and I gave you the solution and you can take it or not. I really don't care. Your dog has bacteria in its mouth or upper GI tract (most commonly mouth). Brushing teeth a few times a week is not fixing it. Neither is feeding a bone a couple of times a month. Nothing else you have tried has fixed it. A raw diet WILL. I don't really care what you feed your dog. I don't care if she has bad breath or not. You presented the problem I gave you the solution. I don't understand what you are all in a tizzy about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except she takes her meds and supplements multiple times a day, it isn't a once or twice a day deal, they are all spaced out because some can't be given with food, some have to be given with food, none can be given with psyllium, some can't be given together, some it doesn't matter, some SHOULD be given together. The dog takes around 18-20 pills a day (no joke), so yeah I'm typically giving her meds throughout the day.

*and just as a side note, I personally do not use mouth wash no, however I do brush my teeth twice daily, sometimes once if I'm really tired and want to go to bed faster*


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Usually bad breath has oral causes, yes. Though sometimes it can be caused by other disease processes. These could be: 
# Gingivitis (inflammation of the gums)
# Periodontitis (inflammation of the tissue that surrounds the tooth)
# Abscessed tooth or teeth
# Bone or hair stuck in mouth
# Oral ulceration
# Foreign bodies in the mouth (such as plant mater)

Since you don't think it's the meds or supplements since she has been taking them for so long, and you brush her teeth and all, perhaps it's one of these things. I really hope you figure it out. Icky dog breath is . . . well, just that. Icky! lol


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> Usually bad breath has oral causes, yes. Though sometimes it can be caused by other disease processes. These could be:
> # Gingivitis (inflammation of the gums)
> # Periodontitis (inflammation of the tissue that surrounds the tooth)
> # Abscessed tooth or teeth
> ...



Well she's been checked by the vet multiple times (she goes every 3 months), these are things that would be seen or caught by a professional. It may very well be her supplements, yes she's been taking them but we doubled doses for almost all of them at the beginning of the year. 

Going to buy some parsley tomorrow as I've had quite a few people tell me it works wonders.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> Waht do you mean detox?


I've heard of people doing detox things for their dogs to get all the crap out of their body that's causing the problem. Usually it involves restricting food, supplements, etc. for a while to just clear it all out, but with all those meds and everything, and her being a general hungry dog, I'm guessing that won't go over too well with her. I know people say dogs go through a detox process when they switch from a crap food to an all natural one or kibble to home coooked/raw (but you're on Natural Balance and don't want to change that). 

Just something to clear out the system, kinda like wiping the slate clean and trying again. But like I said, with all those meds, that would make de-tox darn near impossible, so never mind.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> I've heard of people doing detox things for their dogs to get all the crap out of their body that's causing the problem. Usually it involves restricting food, supplements, etc. for a while to just clear it all out, but with all those meds and everything, and her being a general hungry dog, I'm guessing that won't go over too well with her. I know people say dogs go through a detox process when they switch from a crap food to an all natural one or kibble to home coooked/raw (but you're on Natural Balance and don't want to change that).
> 
> Just something to clear out the system, kinda like wiping the slate clean and trying again. But like I said, with all those meds, that would make de-tox darn near impossible, so never mind.



Yeah she has to take 3 of the meds/supplements to keep her on this earth with us, she stops taking them for any length of time and she'll die. The others, well they keep her walking take those out and she has extreme trouble getting off of the floor, has issues going up and down the stairs (and fell once), so yeah taking out her supplements and meds means a crappy quality of life and/or death for her so that's not really an option. She isn't a food hound, but she already is on a low amount of food due to not being able to exercise and eating with her disease is very imporant...well keeping a healthy immune system is very important which would include eating. 

Yeah, with medical problems, I don't think a detox would be in her best interest, especially with no guarantee that it would work

:-(.

Oh well. Will try parsley, if it doesn't work she goes in for her physical and heartworm test in early January and I can re-chat with my vet again.


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

Parsely can help with breath issues.

If it's a problem in the mouth, you can try the PetzLife spray or gel - works great.

It sounds, though, like it's probably a problem in the digestive tract. For that, yes, add parsley, but also a probiotic/digestive enzyme supplement may help.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

LoveNewfies said:


> Parsely can help with breath issues.
> 
> If it's a problem in the mouth, you can try the PetzLife spray or gel - works great.
> 
> It sounds, though, like it's probably a problem in the digestive tract. For that, yes, add parsley, but also a probiotic/digestive enzyme supplement may help.


Thanks she's already on a probiotic and digestive enzyme, has been basically since I got her, so over 2 1/2 years now.

I'm getting the parsley today and hoping that will work, if not I will look up the PetzLife and see about trying it.

Thanks!


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

I think it could be your doggies meds or, if she's diabetic it could just be part of the disease, from what my vet told me. My spaniels breath is gross when he's on meds, but otherwise his breath is fine. My schnauzer has breath like she's been feeding on a corpse (hope that's not too graphic, but it is the nastiest thing I've ever smelled!). We've had her checked from nose to tail & there is no explanation (she's not diabetic). I'm going to try the parsley, I had not heard of trying that before!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

TippysMom said:


> I think it could be your doggies meds or, if she's diabetic it could just be part of the disease, from what my vet told me. My spaniels breath is gross when he's on meds, but otherwise his breath is fine. My schnauzer has breath like she's been feeding on a corpse (hope that's not too graphic, but it is the nastiest thing I've ever smelled!). We've had her checked from nose to tail & there is no explanation (she's not diabetic). I'm going to try the parsley, I had not heard of trying that before!


I would venture to say she's not diabetic. She has blood work done every 3 months, full panels run every 3 months religiously so I would suspect something like that would have turned up. And she actually just had a panel done, oh 6 weeks or so ago. I bought the parsley today, am going to start it tomorrow, will see what happens.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm interested to see if the parsley works - please post an update & let us know! :smile:


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

TippysMom said:


> I'm interested to see if the parsley works - please post an update & let us know! :smile:


Will do...apparently it's a home remedy for mild incontinence too.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I didn't read every post, but I did hear that it is fresh parsley that helps the best.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Rexandbaby said:


> I didn't read every post, but I did hear that it is fresh parsley that helps the best.


Well I started giving it this morning so we'll see how it works. I'll post in a couple of days with an update.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Well forget a couple of days I used some (about 1 tsp at each feeding) parsley last night, this morning and then again tonight and my girl's bad breath is about 98% GONE! I mean it used to be she could be sitting a couple of feet away from me and if she was panting I could smell her, tonight I put my nose RIGHT in front of her mouth and I could partially smell her but nowhere near what it was even yesterday afternoon.

Personally, for us, I give parsley 2 thumbs up! I just chopped up about 1 tsp at each feeding (she's 65 pounds) and put it on top of her food and viola!


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a parsley plant, that I have to keep up on a table, as Baby would trim it for me! :biggrin:


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Great! I'm adding parsley to my shopping list! I hope it helps my girls stinky breath too! :biggrin:


----------



## AMonkey (Mar 14, 2009)

Our doxie has breath that will knock you over. She just had a teeth cleaning on Friday and today the "fish breath" is back. The poor kid had 5 teeth pulled. The vet said doxies are prone to infection because of the length of their snout. Our Sheltie had hideous breath too (he passed away 6 years ago).

I have never ran into anyone that has had dogs with such bad breath! We've just switched the girls, doxie 13 and cocker 14, to Taste of Wild grain free, and Evingers and Canidae canned food. After a while I would like to move them to raw.

I've been getting a lot of great information from this site. I'll try the parsley. 

We stopped using Greenies when we heard about dogs choking on them, and the tartar stuff for the water didn't sit well with our cocker.




TippysMom said:


> I think it could be your doggies meds or, if she's diabetic it could just be part of the disease, from what my vet told me. My spaniels breath is gross when he's on meds, but otherwise his breath is fine. My schnauzer has breath like she's been feeding on a corpse (hope that's not too graphic, but it is the nastiest thing I've ever smelled!). We've had her checked from nose to tail & there is no explanation (she's not diabetic). I'm going to try the parsley, I had not heard of trying that before!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

AMonkey said:


> After a while I would like to move them to raw.


A raw diet will definately clean up bad breath within days.


----------

